# preloved ad - irritating



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Not very informative is it? Not even a mention of what type of hamster it is. Terrible spelling too! And - one way to annoy people - types only in capitals! GRRRRRR!!! Sorry stressing for no good reason :lol: 

Preloved | hamster and cage for sale in Atherton, Lancs, UK


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha yeah I know!! That is irritating!!!!


----------

